# Top 10: States Americans moving from and moving to



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Makes some sense to me.



> And here is the full, official list of the top outbound states for 2016:
> 
> 1.New Jersey
> 2.Illinois
> ...





> Top inbound states for 2016:
> 
> 1.South Dakota
> 2.Vermont
> ...





> After a quick review of the data, a few interesting themes emerge:
> 
> 1. People continue to flee the indebted, pension ponzi burdened liberal states of New England and the Midwest with New Jersey, Illinois, New York and Connecticut all ranking at the very top of the most ditched states of 2016.
> 
> ...


Americans Couldn't Wait To Ditch These 10 States In 2016 | Zero Hedge


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Makes some sense to me.
> 
> Americans Couldn't Wait To Ditch These 10 States In 2016 | Zero Hedge


Yeah and when they move to where ever they are going, they'll vote to trash that state too.

I was really glad to see that Texas wasn't in their top 10. Y'all can keep them.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I am truly surprised California isn't on the outbound list. I know CA couldn't make the inbound list because it stated "Americans" and most of what we get here are illegals.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm surprised Tennessee isn't on the inbound list.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Makes some sense to me.
> 
> Americans Couldn't Wait To Ditch These 10 States In 2016 | Zero Hedge


Yep, libtards flee their state and move to the good conservative states to live better and be safe. The only problem is the libtards vote the same way they do when they lived in the libtard states they came from...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I'm surprised Tennessee isn't on the inbound list.


I'm glad Alabama is not on the inbound list. As it stands, Montgomery is ate up with liberals.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess Florida is no longer on the inbound list because the liberal leftists from the Northeast have already ruined over half the state, and the rest of them don't want to move down to the dump.
It seems a lot of them are moving to North Carolina instead. 
My born and raised South Florida daughters moved to North Carolina 15 years ago to get away from those rabid liberal Democrats. And now the cancer is spreading to there as well.
New Yorkers who move there are known locally as Half Backs. As in - they ruined Florida, and have now moved half way back to New York.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I was surprised to not see MN on the inbound list. I was surprised as I know quite a few veterans that I work with from states like IL and IN that moved to MN for the greater benefits offered. Good thing that MN is in process of turning back Red and conservative. Both houses of the state congress are now Red, the governor will go Red in 2018 and I am certain that Trump will take MN in 2020 after almost taking MN this last election.


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

I really, really wish Idaho was not on the inbound list.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Being a refugee from Illinois to AZ. I fully understand why. They say on TV that 10 people per day jump ship in Illinois. 
Why did I pick AZ? I figure when Commifornia falls into the ocean, I'll have prime beachfront property.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

The population in a ten mile radius of me has quadrupled in less than five years. Chris, Mary, and Kathy.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I was surprised to not see MN on the inbound list. I was surprised as I know quite a few veterans that I work with from states like IL and IN that moved to MN for the greater benefits offered. Good thing that MN is in process of turning back Red and conservative. Both houses of the state congress are now Red, the governor will go Red in 2018 and I am certain that Trump will take MN in 2020 after almost taking MN this last election.


You are joking right?


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yea, the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois is getting it HARD. All because the idiots here keep electing tax-and-spend Democrats over and over and over and over.

Here's a story from the Illinois Policy Institute about the # of outbound shipments reported (people moving out) by 2 major nationwide moving companies.
https://www.illinoispolicy.org/moving-out-illinois-has-countrys-worst-outbound-rate-in-2016/

Here's another one that says Illinois actually had the MOST people leave it. 37,000 in total. That's over 10o people, *every bloody day!*
https://www.illinoispolicy.org/our-regrettable-shrinking-state/

Within 2-3 years, my family will be among them!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

WAY TOO MANY LIBTARDS moving to SC. I've had many tell me face to face that the south is backward and unsophisticated. I ask them why they came and they say because of the weather and cheaper cost of living. Then they proudly proclaim that when enough yankees get here, they will show us how things ought to be and will change the state. They have no flipping clue that they will be creating the same mess they left and then both locations will be screwed. 

Where am I going to move to then?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Since 1968 the one mile road I live has gone from 3 houses to 15 with one more being built. Everyone is in the same boat, they love the peace and quiet living out in the country. Most don't understand why I'm pissed about all the traffic and noise now out in the once peaceful country. Those trespassing POS just never learn.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Inor said:


> You are joking right?


Not at all. Are you?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Not at all. Are you?


We left Minnesota last summer BECAUSE of the crazy high taxes and extreme regulation. Now that I have the perspective of looking at the state from the outside, Minnesota truly is a socialist hell-hole.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Inor said:


> We left Minnesota last summer BECAUSE of the crazy high taxes and extreme regulation. Now that I have the perspective of looking at the state from the outside, Minnesota truly is a socialist hell-hole.


No that would be states like NY and CA. I have lived in Tx and other states for lengths of time as well. MN does have high taxes no doubt and it's share of liberals, but the state is very gun friendly, even more so than some Red states and on the track to becoming Red again. You left too soon my friend, but all good.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MN GOP Congress has lowering taxes as the top priority and will happen.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

I have lived in three of the inbound states one of which is Washington. I believe the only reason Washington is on the inbound list is flat out huge amount of jobs. Boeing, Amazon, Microsoft, Google, T-mobile. Huge port state and close to Canada. Washington is a beautiful state but huge regulation and liberal influence mostly on the west side. I believe there is a housing bubble in Seattle that will eventually go. I think of moving on occasion.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RedLion said:


> No that would be states like NY and CA. I have lived in Tx and other states for lengths of time as well. MN does have high taxes no doubt and it's share of liberals, but the state is very gun friendly, even more so than some Red states and on the track to becoming Red again. You left too soon my friend, but all good.


I lived there for 49 years and throughout that time we had Republican governors and Republican house and senate as well as DFL and nothing changed for the better no matter who was in charge. Particularly the last 10 years or so, the state has become so unfriendly to small business, they are driving jobs away in the extreme.

Admittedly, it is not as bad as CA and NY. But we left for Arizona (partially because of the gun laws and partially because of the taxes). Here, I do not need a permit to purchase a handgun. I do not even need a permit to carry concealed or open.

I also did not realize how expensive the cost of living in MN was until we left. My expenses now are about half what they were in MN just for things like groceries, gas, utilities, etc.

I do hope you are right and you can turn the state around. But as long as the DFL controls Hennepin, Ramsey and Lake counties, I think you have an extreme uphill battle.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Inor said:


> I lived there for 49 years and throughout that time we had Republican governors and Republican house and senate as well as DFL and nothing changed for the better no matter who was in charge. Particularly the last 10 years or so, the state has become so unfriendly to small business, they are driving jobs away in the extreme.
> 
> Admittedly, it is not as bad as CA and NY. But we left for Arizona (partially because of the gun laws and partially because of the taxes). Here, I do not need a permit to purchase a handgun. I do not even need a permit to carry concealed or open.
> 
> ...


The Met Council needs to be neutered or preferably eliminated. That would greatly benefit the Twin Cities metro area and the state as a whole. This unelected body has to much illegal power to enforce the liberal agenda. If I was able, I would move to Idaho in a minute, but that will have to wait.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RedLion said:


> The Met Council needs to be neutered or preferably eliminated. That would greatly benefit the Twin Cities metro area and the state as a whole. This unelected body has to much illegal power to enforce the liberal agenda. If I was able, I would move to Idaho in a minute, but that will have to wait.


The Met Council is just plain EVIL! Between them and the Duluth city government, they have WAY too much power over how the rest of the state operates. If ya'll can break those two, you might have a chance to turn MN around.

Does Sue Jeffers still do her Saturday afternoon radio show? When we were living there I listened to her every week just to keep track of what those idiots were up to.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

It has been said that if Daniel Boone woke up in the morning and could see smoke from a neighbor's chimney he moved. He felt if he could see their smoke they lived way too close. I am glad to live in an outbound state.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Not surprised with VT. The syrup is magical.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Which ones welcome Russians? :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> Which ones welcome Russians? :vs_laugh:


You are ALWAYS welcome here in Texas. God's Country :tango_face_grin:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

inceptor said:


> You are ALWAYS welcome here in Texas. God's Country :tango_face_grin:


Aww thank you! Texas has been burning my long list of states to explore, I can't wait


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

TG said:


> Aww thank you! Texas has been burning my long list of states to explore, I can't wait


Texas can take an entire lifetime to explore. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Texas can take an entire lifetime to explore. :tango_face_grin:


I'll do my best


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The mere size of CA tells me this list is based on ratios and percentages for in raw numbers CA would have to lead on shear population.



Sasquatch said:


> I am truly surprised California isn't on the outbound list. I know CA couldn't make the inbound list because it stated "Americans" and most of what we get here are illegals.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TG said:


> Aww thank you! Texas has been burning my long list of states to explore, I can't wait


Stop by Arizona if you get the chance. We'll teach you to be a real cowboy, not like those Texas "wanna be's". :tango_face_grin:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Inor said:


> Stop by Arizona if you get the chance. We'll teach you to be a real cowboy, not like those Texas "wanna be's". :tango_face_grin:


Thank you, I have been to Arizona twice, both times near Lake Mead and in the Summer, I desperately wanted to die. Maybe come back in Winter months some day


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Stop by Arizona if you get the chance. We'll teach you to be a real cowboy, not like those Texas "wanna be's". :tango_face_grin:


Bite me :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TG said:


> Thank you, I have been to Arizona twice, both times near Lake Mead and in the Summer, I desperately wanted to die. Maybe come back in Winter months some day


You just have to stay out of the valleys in the summer months. It you get to 4000+ feet (preferably on the back of a horse) it is plenty comfortable.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> You just have to stay out of the valleys in the summer months. It you get to 4000+ feet (preferably on the back of a horse) it is plenty comfortable.


It's always cooler the higher you go. I used to live at 9k feet in Colorado. Love the mountains.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Staying right here in rural Wisconsin. No one knows we are here. Now if we can just get rid of Madison and Milwaukee .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Staying right here in rural Wisconsin. No one knows we are here. Now if we can just get rid of Madison and Milwaukee .


I understand the feeling. If we could transport Austin somewhere, Texas would be much better off. There is a rumor that in order to enter the city you must show your snowflake card.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Glad they are not moving to Oklahoma.


----------

